# Hagglunds



## fernballan (Sep 27, 2017)

Old but the best weld I've ever owned
Loud and heavy


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 11, 2018)

That machine looks like a jet engine!


----------



## fernballan (Feb 11, 2018)

Alan H said:


> That machine looks like a jet engine!


Hehe is from the 60s


----------



## kvt (Feb 11, 2018)

Saw the handles and thought it was a air compressor or something.   May be old but if it works it works.


----------

